# Clear Creek/ Hocking river area SMB?



## BSpataroSEO (Jul 15, 2007)

I plan on heading up to the Clear Creek and Hocking River junction this weekend and was looking for any reports. We will be targeting smallmouth bass. Given the recent weather pattern and hard rains, fishing conditions should be ideal for Friday/ Saturday. I would also appreciate any reports from the Athens area. Whites Mills has produced good numbers with a somewhat lower fishing pressure lately.


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Where do you park to fish that spot? I've been tempted to stop several times lately but was afraid I might be 'trespassing'.


----------



## BSpataroSEO (Jul 15, 2007)

There is an access area across from the gas station on Rte 33 at the Clear Creek exit that one of the local canoe liveries uses. I have encountered many other folks using this as a put in spot. People are pretty laid back around there so I have never had a problem. Clear Creek meets up with the Hocking here and this stretch of the Hocking back towards Logan makes for good smallmouth fishing. During the colder months I fish CC for brown trout, there is plenty of parking throughout the park and decent access.

Check out www.thenaturalresource.com for more detailed mapping information. It will get you started on planning that trip you wanted to take.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I was going to go canoe and fish this weekend. What do I use to catch smallmouth?
thanks


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Try white grubs on 1/8oz jigheads for numbers. Also tubes, crankbaits, and buzzbaits are all good.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

10fish, I try to imitate crayfish. Well, not actually me, but, my bait. 

Sometimes that is a Mepps spinner dragged across the bottom, or a plastic bait (brown), a small Rebel Craw crankbait, or a buzzbait, which has become one of my favorites and I'm not really sure what a fish thinks that is.

Good luck!:G :F


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, we usually throw spinners for pan fish. Any recomendations on tube sizes/ colors? Jig heads or 1/0 hook carolina rigged? Also we( my son and I) are going in from the place off of 664. Any spots/landmarks that are holding fish? We are strickly catch and release.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like to use brown or green tubes with a 1/8oz jighead or 1/8oz bullet weight texas rigged.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I grew up in Sugar Grove and have canoe'd that river (Hocking River) many many times. The folks at J&R Bait in Lancaster Ohio have been raving about the Hocking River for years now. I guess the Smallmouth bite has been on for sometime. Have you ever seen the lure made by Rebel (I think) called the Creek Hopper, or Crick Hopper? It's a small crankbait and looks like a grasshopper. Other than small hooks. I use to put my boys (I had four boys) on all kinds of fish with this lure. And I hear that is what's been catching the smallis' in the Hocking.

Gignpig out!!!


----------

